# PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden



## Fenrizan (26. September 2019)

*PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Hi liebe Community,

gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Rechner, der über keine WLAN-Adapter verfügt via eines Notebooks mit dem Netz zu verbinden? 

In meinem Home Office habe ich sonst nur Zugang zum WLAN-Router in der Stube. Die Möglichkeiten einer Umstellung des Routers ist aufgrund bescheidener Anschlussmöglichkeiten in meiner Altbauwohnung nicht gegeben:

(Für den Fall, dass jemandem von euch eine andere Idee in den Sinn kommt
Der Router (Telekom Speedport Smart 2; fragt lieber nicht...) steht im Wohnzimmer neben dem Fernseher und ist über ein 5 Meter langes Kabel mit der Telefonbuchse im Flur verbunden. Da der Magenta Receiver zwingend eine LAN-Verbindung benötigt, kann ich den Router nicht im Flur aufstellen. Mein Rechner im Büro ist gute 15 - 18 Meter entfernt. Eine Verlegung von Verlängerungskabeln kommt leider auch nicht infrage, da ich bei der Schließung der Tür, das Kabel abklemmen würde.

Weiter im Text:
Zur Zeit schließe ich jeden Tag mein Smartphone per USB an den Rechner und komme über Tethering in mein Netzwerk. Das hat jedoch gleich mehrere Nachteile:

1. Das Smartphone steckt die ganze Zeit am Strom und wird geladen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das gut für den Akku ist.

2. Da der Rechner über kein Laufwerk verfügt, möchte ich gerne das Laufwerk auf einem weiteren Notebook nutzen. Jedoch erkennt der Rechner in dieser Konstellation keine Netzwerkgeräte, da das Smartphone quasi wie ein Knotenpunkt in einem Tor-Netzwerk wirkt.

3. Jedes mal, wenn ich das Handy abstöpsel, um zu telefonieren oder andere Sachen, muss ich die Verbindung über die Smartphone-Settings neu einrichten. Hier gibt es leider keine Automation. Das ist extrem lästig und hat inzwischen dazugeführt, dass ich mich mit "Netzwerk Nr. 55" verbinde, weil der Rechner (oder das Smartphone) dem Kind bei jeder neuen Connection einen neuen Namen gibt.

Edit sagt, ich soll auch meine Lösungsidee vorstellen:
1. Ich habe hier noch einen Linux-Notebook (Manjaro) rumliegen. Kann ich dieses über ein LAN-Kabel mit dem Rechner verbinden und so innerhalb des Mini-Inception-Netzwerks sowohl Internet als auch Laufwerk zur Verfügung stellen?
Kann ich auf dem Notebook sowohl eine LAN- als auch eine WLAN-Verbindung zeitlich zulassen?

2. Ja, mir ist bekannt, dass es via Steckdosenadapter auch möglich ist, den Rechner ins Hauptnetzwerk zu lassen. Diese einfache Lösung ist aber aus budgettechnischen Gründen nicht zugelassen. ^^

Was übersehe ich? Denke ich zu kompliziert?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Wenn der Rechner über keinen WLAN Adapter verfügt warum besorgst du dir dann nicht einen?

Denke das wäre die einfachste Lösung zu deinem Problem, einen Laptop als WLAN Brücke einzurichten scheint mir viel zu kompliziert ...

Oder ist der WLAN Empfang an deinem Rechner zu schwach dafür?


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Hallo

DA gebe ich Guru4GPU recht, wäre etwas umständlich. Einen Adapter bekommst du schon um ein paar euros.

aber wenn doch : Man kann im Reiter "Freigabe" des WLAN Adapters direkt den LAN-Stecker auswählen, sofern der aktiviert ist. und somit das Signal weitergebn. weitere einstellungen nicht notwending da IPs automatisch über den DHCP vergeben werden


----------



## Stockmann (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Ein WLAN Adapter über USB kostet keine 20€ (teilweise schon für 10€).
Beim großen Gelben heute bestellt, morgen da.

Da lohnen sich andere Lösungen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Research (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Oder ein Flachbandkabel.
Oder eine WLAN Bridge.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Sofern du mir deine Adresse per PN zukommen läßt, bekommst von mir einen TP-Link DWA 547 kostenlos der bei mir nur rum liegt 

Mfg


----------



## Fenrizan (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

Na dann werde ich mir mal einen WLAN-Adapter besorgen. Ich danke euch.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Internet-über-Steckdosen-Teilen? Also den Router quasi mit einer nahen Steckdose verbinden per Kabel und in einem anderen Raum das gleiche mit dem Rechner machen. Taugt das was? Muss man bei der verbauten Leitung etwas beachten?

ludscha du hast eine PN


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2019)

*AW: PC über Laptop mit Internet verbinden*

PN ist beantwortet 

Hol dir nen kleinen AVM WLan-Repeater und steck den zwischen PC und Router ein.

Repeater & Bridges mit Hersteller: AVM Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm nen 600ter oder zumindest den 1200ter .


----------

